# creaky xl rears MKVI GTI



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bags went on this past weekend...love the set up but the rears creak a lot. Everything is mounted correctly and tightly. Just wondering if anyone with a MKV or VI has any issue with the rears creaking and how/if you were able to get rid of the noise?

Thanks :beer:

Pic of car.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Are you positive you aren't rubbing at your ride height? No weird noises over here.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

UghRice said:


> Are you positive you aren't rubbing at your ride height? No weird noises over here.


I've played with it at different heights and it still does it.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

It's hard to say because sounds are sort of speculative, but my only guess would be that the bag is rubbing, just because it's so unlikely that the shock is junk. I'd just double check the bag fitment and make sure everything is torqued properly. 

How did you modify your control arms? Are you using the new "fix"? Shifting in the bag could cause creaking.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

UghRice said:


> It's hard to say because sounds are sort of speculative, but my only guess would be that the bag is rubbing, just because it's so unlikely that the shock is junk. I'd just double check the bag fitment and make sure everything is torqued properly.
> 
> How did you modify your control arms? Are you using the new "fix"? Shifting in the bag could cause creaking.


yeah I have the new washers that keep the bags centered. I'll check it out this weekend.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Along with checking your clearances I would get your ride on an alignment rack or sitting on jackstands under the rear control arms while at ride height and loosen the rear inner control arm bushings to let the bushing reclock itself. That could also be your noise.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Along with checking your clearances I would get your ride on an alignment rack or sitting on jackstands under the rear control arms while at ride height and loosen the rear inner control arm bushings to let the bushing reclock itself. That could also be your noise.


I'll do the jackstand thing and see what's up. I need an alignment anyway but I'd like to try and figure this out first. Thanks


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> I'll do the jackstand thing and see what's up. I need an alignment anyway but I'd like to try and figure this out first. Thanks


think I need to do the same. let me know if u get it done first.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Personally, I think that your *creaking* is a result of the bag rubbing the control arm. Reading through a fair amount of MKV (and essentially MKVI) threads, the bag is just a tad bit too wide to sit in the control arm cup and not rub.

There haven't been too many, if any, people that have gotten away WITHOUT having to modify the RCA's. My RCA's were the victim of some modification because of rubbing :thumbdown:

Other than that, dope car! GL with the fix :thumbup: Let us know how it goes.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

bassmanjosh said:


> think I need to do the same. let me know if u get it done first.


definitely. anything I find or don't find I'll post here.



DoctorDoctor said:


> Personally, I think that your *creaking* is a result of the bag rubbing the control arm. Reading through a fair amount of MKV (and essentially MKVI) threads, the bag is just a tad bit too wide to sit in the control arm cup and not rub.
> 
> There haven't been too many, if any, people that have gotten away WITHOUT having to modify the RCA's. My RCA's were the victim of some modification because of rubbing :thumbdown:
> 
> Other than that, dope car! GL with the fix :thumbup: Let us know how it goes.


Thank you sir. Looking at pics of yours and ACEdubs car finally made me get the stuff put on..I've had it since December. What did you have to do to your control arms? Right now just the nipples are cut on mine.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> Thank you sir. Looking at pics of yours and ACEdubs car finally made me get the stuff put on..I've had it since December. What did you have to do to your control arms? Right now just the nipples are cut on mine.


Haha! I sat on my kit for a few months as well before having it all put in. Luckily, I am close to the guys at Tomas Sport Tuning so I had them put the entire kit in. As for the RCA trimming, the guys at the shop just trimmed where it was rubbing.

Unfortunately, there isn't a clear-cut portion that needs to be trimmed. It's just a matter of figuring out where the issue is occurring and taking a grinder to that part of the control arm...

Also, what wheels do you have planned out!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Haha! I sat on my kit for a few months as well before having it all put in. Luckily, I am close to the guys at Tomas Sport Tuning so I had them put the entire kit in. As for the RCA trimming, the guys at the shop just trimmed where it was rubbing.
> 
> Unfortunately, there isn't a clear-cut portion that needs to be trimmed. It's just a matter of figuring out where the issue is occurring and taking a grinder to that part of the control arm...
> 
> Also, what wheels do you have planned out!


Alright I'll just have to take a look this weekend and find the problem. It makes my car sound old when I hit bumps or when I turn. :laugh:

Looking at a few things, nothing planned yet. I actually don't mind the detroits but something wider would be nice.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> Looking at a few things, nothing planned yet. I actually don't mind the detroits but something wider would be nice.


The good thing is that you have your suspension sorted :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DoctorDoctor said:


> The good thing is that you have your suspension sorted :thumbup:


Yeah I was on Ultralows but I got tired of the drop limiting where I could go.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ I feel ya. I was on FK Highsports previously and I swear, some places seem forbidden unless I was willing to give up my lip or oil pan :laugh: I couldn't imagine what it was like on UL's...

It's funny, I was driving down the interstate one day and there was a dead raccoon in the middle of the road, since I couldn't change lanes, I just hit the air-up button and completely cleared the poor guy


----------



## SleezyVee (Aug 17, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> It's funny, I was driving down the interstate one day and there was a dead raccoon in the middle of the road, since I couldn't change lanes, I just hit the air-up button and completely cleared the poor guy


 haha

OP, replacing bushings and bump stops may solve the problem. Idk about mkvi's but on my mkv that's the problem I have, but yet to fix


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DoctorDoctor said:


> ^ I feel ya. I was on FK Highsports previously and I swear, some places seem forbidden unless I was willing to give up my lip or oil pan :laugh: I couldn't imagine what it was like on UL's...
> 
> It's funny, I was driving down the interstate one day and there was a dead raccoon in the middle of the road, since I couldn't change lanes, I just hit the air-up button and completely cleared the poor guy


:laugh: I went all up the other day to avoid some trash in the road. I wonder what people thing when they see the car go up and down while moving.



SleezyVee said:


> haha
> 
> OP, replacing bushings and bump stops may solve the problem. Idk about mkvi's but on my mkv that's the problem I have, but yet to fix


Going to try and re-seat everything first and then replace if necessary. I'll post up what eventually solves it.


----------



## gtigunkee (Jun 25, 2010)

Your ride is exactly wat I want! :laugh: I like the huffs opposed to the denvers. Did the I phone set up come straight from the dealer? or was it something done wit the vag com and do u have a build thread on your air set up? Dope ride for real :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gtigunkee said:


> Your ride is exactly wat I want! :laugh: I like the huffs opposed to the denvers. Did the I phone set up come straight from the dealer? or was it something done wit the vag com and do u have a build thread on your air set up? Dope ride for real :beer:


Thanks man. No build had it installed by fuzzy and blue bags....air vets. Had my car in and out...very happy with the install. I just have to find the creak. I like the Detroits/Huffs/Hufftroits too....I used Denvers as my winter wheels. All MKVI GTIs come with the iPod/phone cable in the arm rest and you can actually swap the cable out for a USB. Car will probably for sale in December as is or parted and traded on an R.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> :laugh: I went all up the other day to avoid some trash in the road. I wonder what people thing when they see the car go up and down while moving.


I'm always curious about this too... hahaha! I'm sure some people would s*** a brick :laugh:


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have the EXACT same issue. Angled bumps and wet days. i installed mine last week. I HOPE it is not my bags rubbing. The noise is more squeaky than rubbing. It sounds like bushings so i will get my car back up on jacks as well. If i find anything ill be sure to let you know!


PS i was the guy who was going to buy your setup lol.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

should've used d-cups.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

whitepepper said:


> should've used d-cups.


keep your mouth shut pepper. People think I have driver gear springs. :laugh:


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

I know. :laugh:

WTF is this non-OEM ****?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

whitepepper said:


> I know. :laugh:
> 
> WTF is this non-OEM ****?


no no OEM air suspension


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

mks949 said:


> I have the EXACT same issue. Angled bumps and wet days. i installed mine last week. I HOPE it is not my bags rubbing. The noise is more squeaky than rubbing. It sounds like bushings so i will get my car back up on jacks as well. If i find anything ill be sure to let you know!
> 
> 
> PS i was the guy who was going to buy your setup lol.


did you get XL's? If I figure it out first I'll let you know too man.


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

yup to the XLs


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

mine does it also just spray the bushing with some silicon and it should go away


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

the fuzzy one said:


> mine does it also just spray the bushing with some silicon and it should go away


yeah I know yours creaked too but I thought you said it's because you don't daily it. I'll try the silicone and reseating everything and see what happens. I love everything about being on air except this noise. did a red display on the autopilot and painting it black today. got to figure out a floor in the back and I'll be set.


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

did you try it? did it get resolved?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

bassmanjosh said:


> did you try it? did it get resolved?


Figured out the bag was rubbing after all. The centering washer slipped so the bag was hitting the CA. I adjusted it today and it was fine for awhile but returned tonight so I need ti figure out a way to keep it fixed. Someone suggested welding the washer to the CA which is what I may do.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Make sure you can stick you fingers all around the bag before you weld them (While inflated).

Also, you dont have to weld them. I did because nothing else was out. 

If you call Airlift they will send you a new version of the washers. This "fixes" the issue.

In my case, I could not find a position where I had good clearance all around. So I took my control arms to a machine shop and had them milled.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

That's very weird, I did your rears the same as every other car I have done and none have this issue. He does have the centering washer from airlift also that's the odd part


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Mine are regular Xls.

Since this thread made me paranoid about my rear bags, I started poking around them and found that at low psi the fronts are extremely close to the CA.

I am going to undo the welds and move them a tad back.

What I dont understand is that I could not see rub marks.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Well you said extremely close, not touching. Should be no rub marks yeah? Don't envy you guys, the R is silly easy to bag.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

the fuzzy one said:


> That's very weird, I did your rears the same as every other car I have done and none have this issue. He does have the centering washer from airlift also that's the odd part


Yeah I asked Kyle about his and he said he gets it sometimes but doesn't sound like it's as often. It was quiet my entire ride to LI yesterday after I adjusted it and then started again. The washer doesn't look like it moved from me re centering it though. I'll take another look when I'm home.

BTW. I figured out the bulb out/AFS warning. VW put the wire along the frame in the rear so when the car airs out it sits on the wire and ended up cutting it. Made the ends longer and routed it around the problem area....no more error and my light auto level again.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Make sure you can stick you fingers all around the bag before you weld them (While inflated).
> 
> Also, you dont have to weld them. I did because nothing else was out.
> 
> ...





Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Mine are regular Xls.
> 
> Since this thread made me paranoid about my rear bags, I started poking around them and found that at low psi the fronts are extremely close to the CA.
> 
> ...


Yeah like Mike said, I have the new washers. The right side is perfect, the left bag started to feel smooth where it was rubbing the CA...didn't really have marks but the washer was out of position.



arethirdytwo said:


> Well you said extremely close, not touching. Should be no rub marks yeah? Don't envy you guys, the R is silly easy to bag.


it'll be OK. I should have kept my R and bagged it though. :laugh:


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

Well, i wish I could say that loosening and retightening the bolts worked, but I can't know for sure as I'm pretty sure my rear strut is gonzo. :thumbdown:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Here is what I found on mine.


























I guess I have to trim the arms a bit more, and get new bags. :facepalm:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Damn man. Mine don't look like that yet but I will definitely keep an eye on them. Drove around yesterday and only heard it rub/creak when making a turn with a bump or incline.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

The rub marks look worst on the pictures than what what the actually are. I am just replacing them to have a set of spares.

I believe that set is about 8 months old.

These were bad, and they made squeaky noises when it rained.










These lasted 3 months.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ that's crazy. Mine have well over 1,000 miles on them now and still look good. The one that makes noise has some marks on it but not like you posted yet. It kind of just rubbed the texture off so far.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

replacing with ss5's tired of the rubbing and don;t want to destroy my lca's.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

what cups are you going with


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

getting dorbritz control arms.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Send me your stock arms I want to try and mod a set


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

the fuzzy one said:


> Send me your stock arms I want to try and mod a set


I may need them to go stock if I have to trade in. Hopefully someone buys it as is though.


----------



## pombo822 (Mar 10, 2010)

i have a creaking noise too but the noise is most definately coming from the upper mount for the shock . i can't seem to get it to stop . i took them out and put them back in and noise went away for a while and then returned . . .
Any advice at all? Should i try some silicone lubricant or white lithium grease or something


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> replacing with ss5's tired of the rubbing and don;t want to destroy my lca's.


did you talk to drew about getting his normal arms now?.....or are you just gunna wait for the ones he was gunna make you for the XL rears?


i should just sell my cups and get the RCA's.......ughhh


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> did you talk to drew about getting his normal arms now?.....or are you just gunna wait for the ones he was gunna make you for the XL rears?
> 
> 
> i should just sell my cups and get the RCA's.......ughhh


he ended up making an adjustment to the design of all the arms not just the one set. have to decide if I want to custom mount the top or weld the nipple back and get the top piece he sells for mounting.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

no top mount needed just put the fitting at the bottom and get a peice of threaded rod and screw it into the bag. there is a hole in the body that the rod and slide into and keep the bag inplace


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

the fuzzy one said:


> no top mount needed just put the fitting at the bottom and get a peice of threaded rod and screw it into the bag. there is a hole in the body that the rod and slide into and keep the bag inplace


in place without noise? after driving around with the XL rears I want a completely quiet set-up....no rubbing or sliding. :laugh:


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

When you say they are creaking, do you mean when you are driving or when you air out? Mine have been creaking when I air out and I am running the non xl upper mount on them, but I haven't noticed much creaking when driving. I'm gonna check them out tonight and see if there is any rubbing.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

defrost said:


> When you say they are creaking, do you mean when you are driving or when you air out? Mine have been creaking when I air out and I am running the non xl upper mount on them, but I haven't noticed much creaking when driving. I'm gonna check them out tonight and see if there is any rubbing.


both and it is the bag rubbing the control arm making the noise.


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> both and it is the bag rubbing the control arm making the noise.


So if there are no marks on the bag what should I check as far as figuring out where the creaking is coming from?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

defrost said:


> So if there are no marks on the bag what should I check as far as figuring out where the creaking is coming from?


try to re-center the bag in the control arm. Ive done it a few times and its quiet for a day or two then returns after the bag has shifted.


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> try to re-center the bag in the control arm. Ive done it a few times and its quiet for a day or two then returns after the bag has shifted.


Ok thanks. What is required to run the d-cup brackets, mount wise? My upper nipple mount is still there since I have the non xl brackets and the nipple in the control arm is cut out the same with all airlifts.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

defrost said:


> Ok thanks. What is required to run the d-cup brackets, mount wise? My upper nipple mount is still there since I have the non xl brackets and the nipple in the control arm is cut out the same with all airlifts.


you'll just need different rear bags and the d-cup brackets. my uppers are cut and I have the new dorbritz lcas on the way and ss5 bags....not sure if I'm going to weld the nipple back on and run a top mount or leave it out and do what fuzzy suggested.


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> you'll just need different rear bags and the d-cup brackets. my uppers are cut and I have the new dorbritz lcas on the way and ss5 bags....not sure if I'm going to weld the nipple back on and run a top mount or leave it out and do what fuzzy suggested.


So the d-cups work with the stock control arms? No issues with rubbing with them? What are these new lcas you speak of? Info?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

defrost said:


> So the d-cups work with the stock control arms? No issues with rubbing with them? What are these new lcas you speak of? Info?


yeah the d-cups are made to work with the stock arms no rubbing. dorbritz designed a new lca that eliminates the cup of the stock arm and actually lets you go lower in the back. HERE. They work with airlift rear bags too so you could use your top mount and get just the lower arm and keep your current bags.


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> yeah the d-cups are made to work with the stock arms no rubbing. dorbritz designed a new lca that eliminates the cup of the stock arm and actually lets you go lower in the back. HERE. They work with airlift rear bags too so you could use your top mount and get just the lower arm and keep your current bags.


Thanks. Sorry I'm on my phone. Any pictures of a mk5 or 6 running the d-cups by any chance? Just trying to see how low they get compared to the non xl airlift rears.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

my buddy matt has d-cups but he modded his somehow. and he has re5 rear bags with airlift struts.


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> my buddy matt has d-cups but he modded his somehow. and he has re5 rear bags with airlift struts.


Thanks. Seems to be similar to the non xl airlifts, though it's hard to tell since it's on steelies.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

That looks perfect. 

IMO XL rears are too low.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> my buddy matt has d-cups but he modded his somehow. and he has re5 rear bags with airlift struts.


He grinded down the top mount and cut the nipple off... Im doing the same


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> He grinded down the top mount and cut the nipple off... Im doing the same


there we go.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> That looks perfect.
> 
> IMO XL rears are too low.


yea kinda low. i want my suitcase to touch the ground though.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

defrost said:


> Thanks. Sorry I'm on my phone. Any pictures of a mk5 or 6 running the d-cups by any chance? Just trying to see how low they get compared to the non xl airlift rears.



I am running rs5 bags with d cups and no trimming of the rear nipple. I am going to modify my d cups and remove the nipple to get another 1" I am hoping. My rears only make noise when I air up from being all the way down. I dont have any noise while driving our when airing out only when I come up the rears creak a bit. I was told because of the rear bushings on the Mkv 5 will do that because of the stress they are under when aired out? HELP!!!


----------



## cb8xfactor (May 31, 2007)

I have the XLs with the bracket (aka non-XLs)... 100 miles into them so far and I havent heard anything... I air up every now and then and check if bags touching the control arms... so far none... no noises either when driving... 

@defrost- it could be your shocks... try greasing them up..


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

cb8xfactor said:


> I have the XLs with the bracket (aka non-XLs)... 100 miles into them so far and I havent heard anything... I air up every now and then and check if bags touching the control arms... so far none... no noises either when driving...
> 
> @defrost- it could be your shocks... try greasing them up..


give it time. mine started after a few hundred miles.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Have you installed the Dorbritz CA? Do you think it can take a beating compared to how beefy the stock CA looks like? I have XL all around and i'm around of driving low... Not sure if i want to go non xl bags.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

cb8xfactor said:


> I have the XLs with the bracket (aka non-XLs)... 100 miles into them so far and I havent heard anything... I air up every now and then and check if bags touching the control arms... so far none... no noises either when driving...
> 
> @defrost- it could be your shocks... try greasing them up..


I have new air lift lowered shocks and it did it from day one after the install. There is no rubbing on the bags because while it was at the alignment shop I was able to look under the car and really check everything out well. The D cups really work well on spacing the bags in the center of the RCA so I know its not that. The only thing I can think is that when airing up the upper d cup is moving and rubbing on upper rear frame and causing a creaking noise. It only does it when airing up from all the way down not going up


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

1490R32 said:


> I am running rs5 bags with d cups and no trimming of the rear nipple. I am going to modify my d cups and remove the nipple to get another 1" I am hoping. My rears only make noise when I air up from being all the way down. I dont have any noise while driving our when airing out only when I come up the rears creak a bit. I was told because of the rear bushings on the Mkv 5 will do that because of the stress they are under when aired out? HELP!!!


those are 18's right?


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> those are 18's right?[/QUOTE
> 
> yes 18 x 8. Going to a 215/35/18 today and going to modify the d cups and roll the front fenders this weekend. hoping to get some more low from the tires and small stretch, cutting the nipple down and cutting the d cups.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

yea....just trimming the top bracket and cutting the nipple my friend matt (that red mk5) got ALOT lower.....


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

mkim said:


> Have you installed the Dorbritz CA? Do you think it can take a beating compared to how beefy the stock CA looks like? I have XL all around and i'm around of driving low... Not sure if i want to go non xl bags.


I don't have them yet but will let you guys know.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine were being a lil noisy so I check them out and no rubbin on them, I lubricated all the bushings and even the bags and my car is quiet as can be


----------



## cb8xfactor (May 31, 2007)

the fuzzy one said:


> Mine were being a lil noisy so I check them out and no rubbin on them, I lubricated all the bushings and even the bags and my car is quiet as can be


 may I ask what and how did you lubricate the bags with?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

I sprayed moly lube on them and the bushings, I even did th sway bar links and bushings and all the creaking is gone, sou ds better than the day I put them in


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

the fuzzy one said:


> Mine were being a lil noisy so I check them out and no rubbin on them, I lubricated all the bushings and even the bags and my car is quiet as can be





the fuzzy one said:


> I sprayed moly lube on them and the bushings, I even did th sway bar links and bushings and all the creaking is gone, sou ds better than the day I put them in


good to hear man. I wish mine was the same issue but the bags are rubbing like crazy. I've re-centered them a few times and they slide right back so out they come.


----------

